# ford 6.2



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a 2011 powerstroke and looking to get into something new. I was wondering if everyone that has a 6.2 is happy with them. I have an xlt but found a platinum 350 with the 6.2. I could really only afford that trim without the diesel. Would it be a mistake goin back to gas? I only tow a small skid a couple times a month with my own truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why do you wanna get rid of your 11?


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Just want to trade up. 55k on it never had a problem. Just want to upgrade. I've heard alot of guys are Goin gas trucks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Wish I had your money then.


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

I went from a 7.3 in a 2000 F250 to a 12 F250 with the 6.2 and I'm very happy with it. I couldn't see spending an additional $8500 on an engine that requires more for maintenance and fuel that on average is .50 a gallon more. I average about 14 mpg with the 6.2 where my 7.3 was 16 mpg.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Ray;1999263 said:


> I went from a 7.3 in a 2000 F250 to a 12 F250 with the 6.2 and I'm very happy with it. I couldn't see spending an additional $8500 on an engine that requires more for maintenance and fuel that on average is .50 a gallon more. I average about 14 mpg with the 6.2 where my 7.3 was 16 mpg.


Ok. That's what I was wondering if I would regret it. Seems like alot are happy.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No problem with mine.does everything I need it to do.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

A friend of mine has a 6.2 gas with 4.30 gears that he uses to tow a 14,000# fifthwheel. He has no regrets and averages 8mpg towing and 14mpg not towing. I just ordered the same truck for myself to tow a fifthwheel. You don't see many gas owners complaining about limp modes, esc. I couldn't justify spending $8500 more knowing the potential problems. If I didn't care about reliability, I would have bought a diesel in a heartbeat because that 6.7 hauls.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Have a 2011 and 2014 with the 6.2. no complaints


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I traded in a 2011 F250 6.7PSD for a 2015 F350 6.2
Does everything I need it to do also.
I might add that I do not tow anything. 
I have an 8 1/2 ft. Western Plow on the front.
The back of the truck takes care of my junk removal service.


----------



## Dan R 4000 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have a 2011 F350, 2014 F250 & 2015 F250 and they all have the 6.2 gas and I'm pulling a 25' gooseneck trailer with a S650 skidsteer and a brush mower everyday and I'm getting 9.7 mpg, the 2011 has 60k miles on it and never a problem Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a 2013 350 with a 6.2. It is my first gas truck and has been great. I push a 9.2dxt with wings and tow 12-16k every week with no issues. I will hit 50k miles tomorrow and have only done oil changes and air filters. When I replace it I will go back to a diesel but only because I am a diesel nut. The 6.2 has never let me down.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

rob_cook2001;2013011 said:


> I have a 2013 350 with a 6.2. It is my first gas truck and has been great. I push a 9.2dxt with wings and tow 12-16k every week with no issues. I will hit 50k miles tomorrow and have only done oil changes and air filters. When I replace it I will go back to a diesel but only because I am a diesel nut. The 6.2 has never let me down.


I'm still on the fence Robert, I just hit 10k miles still find myself missing the push you in the seat power a diesel has. Besides not having the power I hate having an automatic trans, I don't like not having control of engine RPM's and shift points. Yes it has "manual mode" but that's BS and a PITA to run while driving. 
I think a 6.2 would be much better with a supercharger or turbo when being used at altitude and/or pulling any real weight.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a 7.3 
2 6.0
1 6.7
And just bought a gas dump 
I had the gas 6.2 in a pick up was fine up raged to 6.7 cuz was in love with the platinum 
Traded one of 6.0 in for gas 
I feel for cutting crews you are fine and you will have no real issues with the truck but don't expect the feel of a disel 
I'm not yet sold on pulling skids and mini every day yet with them so my construction crews use my disels 
I will be getting out of all ford disel eventually not sure if ford gas is the answer or another company I wish the internationals weren't so much money cuz the 2 I have are my best trucks


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Just rolled over 4K on our new '15 6.2. Had some issues with our '13 and '14 Rams and decided to give Ford a try. 

Pulls an 8.5X24 enclosed trailer with 2 60" Turf Tracers and 2 72 inch Lazer Z's every day and does 10.1 hand calc'd MPG in town.

I'll probably get flamed for this, but in my very humble opinion, it pulls a 14' dump trailer and that enclosed trailer just as well as the newest diesel I've got, 09 Cummins. And is a hell of lot cheaper when stuff goes wrong.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen;2014756 said:


> Just rolled over 4K on our new '15 6.2. Had some issues with our '13 and '14 Rams and decided to give Ford a try.
> 
> Pulls an 8.5X24 enclosed trailer with 2 60" Turf Tracers and 2 72 inch Lazer Z's every day and does 10.1 hand calc'd MPG in town.
> 
> I'll probably get flamed for this, but in my very humble opinion, it pulls a 14' dump trailer and that enclosed trailer just as well as the newest diesel I've got, 09 Cummins. And is a hell of lot cheaper when stuff goes wrong.


What kind of problems where you having with your new rams? I'm assuming they are gas since you mentioned your newest diesel is a '09?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I tow almost daily with my 6.7 stroker. We also have a 6.2 and the 6.7 outpulls it by a long shot. Hook up the dump trailer with the tracked skid loader to both of them and you can feel the difference. Night and day. Hook up to a gravity box full of wheat and the 6.2 can't hold the hills. The 6.7 will pick up speed on the hills. With the same types of use the 6.2 is getting 10 mpg and the 6.7 14 mpg.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L;2014775 said:


> What kind of problems where you having with your new rams? I'm assuming they are gas since you mentioned your newest diesel is a '09?


Electrical gremlins, and trans issues. The '14 sat in the shop for one day shy of a full month before they finally gave up and put an entire main engine/trans harness in it. The '13 has been better, but still had a new trans under 10K.

Both are 6.4 Hemi's.

I test drove and towed a little bit with a 6.7 before I stuck to gas with Ford and didn't feel enough of a difference to justify it.

GVW of 20K plus is what I'd have to be constantly to consider the diesel again.


----------



## Hopalong (Dec 5, 2015)

I dig them! Especially matched up to the 6 speed torque shift trans. They tow amazing and plow just as good for a gas powered engine. I have 10 or 12 of them in my fleet at work in a variety from 250's and up. actually have not had a single issue with any of them and our city employees are VERY hard on stuff. My personal truck is a 2008 extended can short bed with a 5.4 and I'm pretty sure my next rig will have a 6.2


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Love my 6.2 (3.73 CCSB). Pulled 10-12k with it a few times, never wanted for more power. Pulls an 8k enclosed all day without trouble.

Plowing it's more than powerful enough (even without the 4.30's). The only issue I've had is the lack of immediate throttle response with the Fly-by-wire setup (sometimes a full second delay when you put it to the wood from a stand still, ie. unstucking the truck.)
A tune from 5-star should fix that once my warranty is up.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

We own three of the 6.2's and two diesel 6.7's. There is nothing like the power of the 6.7's but honestly our 6.2's do everything we can ask including a fair amount of towing. At the end of the year our gassers bring in the same money as our diesels but with a lot less $$ out of pocket. There are only two reasons to buy the 6.7 over the 6.2
1) You just love the power 
or 
2) You tow near max capacity almost all the time (Our small dump truck is nice to have in diesel)

When I purchase a new personal pickup in the spring I'll get a diesel just because I love the way they plow but I know a gasser would do everything I needed.


----------



## 2005STX (Jan 7, 2014)

I own a roofing company and have all ford trucks 1 gas dump truck and one diesel dump truck
1 diesel f250 1 gas f250 All are gas trucks are the 6.2 and they are very good trucks but for me if you are someone that takes very good care of your trucks diesel is the way to go. We had a early 90s f350 dump 7.3 diesel that I sold to a friend in 07 with 400k miles on it and it is still running today. My 09 6.4 will hit 200k probably next year and have only done maintenance to the truck. Diesel is not for everyone I can understand cause the maintenance can be causely and my 09 regents all the time and fills the street up with white smoke couple times a week but look at it as an investment, take care of it and it will take care of you for 15 years or so. Gas wont do that. IMO


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

WTH! How are you guys getting low teens for mileage, our 2016 is still breaking in with 1085 miles so far but I'm "feather footing" this thing and empty I'm only getting 9.5-9.7mpg. SCLB with 3.73 rear end.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Brian Young;2072584 said:


> WTH! How are you guys getting low teens for mileage, our 2016 is still breaking in with 1085 miles so far but I'm "feather footing" this thing and empty I'm only getting 9.5-9.7mpg. SCLB with 3.73 rear end.


X2. Our 2wd 373 6.2 only gets 12 max, my 6.7 gets 14 average doing much more work. 2wd 6.2 is a parts runner.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

My 6.2 has almost 90k on it and has been problem free. I get 11 mpg avg w 3.73 gears


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

2011 ECSB F350 SRW 3.73 gears, 60,000 miles, averages about 11mpg....but that's empty/loaded/towing/city/highway combined.

Overall happy with the truck, other than I think I would go with the 4.30 gear next time.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

It all depends what your looking for out of your trucks, If your the kind of guy that likes to treat himself to a new truck every 4 years and not towing the gas is fine.

I personally like the diesel not just for towing plowing to. You also got to take into account the resale. Whats a 200k mile gas worth next to 200k diesel. A fair honest diesel mechanic does not cost me anymore than a gas mechanic.

We can discuss this till we all see god, It's just a matter of your way of thinking.


----------



## 2005STX (Jan 7, 2014)

*diesel*



FredG;2072762 said:


> It all depends what your looking for out of your trucks, If your the kind of guy that likes to treat himself to a new truck every 4 years and not towing the gas is fine.
> 
> I personally like the diesel not just for towing plowing to. You also got to take into account the resale. Whats a 200k mile gas worth next to 200k diesel. A fair honest diesel mechanic does not cost me anymore than a gas mechanic.
> 
> We can discuss this till we all see god, It's just a matter of your way of thinking.


I didn't even think of that Good point I got 7000 for my 93 f550 diesel dump that was rusted to **** and I see high mileage diesels going for huge money. In the end I think there is a lot more positives than negatives in choosing diesel over gas but if your looking to save money early on then go gas


----------

